# S.Tech problem



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

I've done some reading and can'tseem to find anyone who's had this problem: when I turn hard right the spring hits the frame of the car. I don't relly understand it. 

This is my setup right now: KYB AGX, Tein S. Techs, Koni stops, Motivational rear mounts. Not that everything has something to do with this, but the problem is very annoying and at first I thought my CV joint was going bad, but a local shop checked that out and it's fine. 

So, how the hell am I supposed to fix this? Everything was installed by the book, had no problems at first, but for some reason the front springs didn't seem to want to fit into the spring seats well. That was a bit confusing. It's only on the passengers side, too. WTF???


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

AirForce200 said:


> I've done some reading and can'tseem to find anyone who's had this problem: when I turn hard right the spring hits the frame of the car. I don't relly understand it.


Do you mean that the spring comes unseated and whacks against the wheel well? And which spring?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

It's the passenger's side front spring, and at full lock it comes unseated and hits the inside of the well, just by the frame. I don't know ifthis is a common problem or what, but it's annoying as hell and I'd love to know how to fix it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

first thought is to check your upper mounts and strut bearings.. make sure they are rotating with the spindle when you turn.

have someone inside the car turn the wheel while you watch or hold onto the spring and see if it twists with the strut housing. If not, then there's your problem.

also, make sure the spring is right side up... it could be that you've got it in upside down and the end of the coil is in the wrong place for where the seats is designed so it comes out..

you also have all the rubber insulators and crap in there properly, right?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Everything is installed properly and I've already checked the rotation. I don't understand it. They're inthere right side up, and the rubber seats are all properly in place, it's just when the whole thing rotates to a certain degree the spring come unseated and hits the inner wall. Then, when returning to center, it becomes seated again. It's a mystery to me.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

AirForce200 said:


> Everything is installed properly and I've already checked the rotation. I don't understand it. They're inthere right side up, and the rubber seats are all properly in place, it's just when the whole thing rotates to a certain degree the spring come unseated and hits the inner wall. Then, when returning to center, it becomes seated again. It's a mystery to me.


It sounds like there's a bump on the spring seat of the damper or the springs aren't straight. You might end up having to compare the springs left to right and call Tein about that warranty.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got the same set up. Been running it for some time now with no problem what so ever!

I suggest what ReVerm suggested. Its probley you only best bet.


----------

